# I'm a new foster Momma! Need Advice



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Hiya. I am up for consideration to be a foster home for animals at my local shelter, including puppies, dogs, Cats, kittens and rodents. 

Since it is the beginning of Kitten Season as the shelter calls it, there is a great need for people who can take in just born litters of kittens. Thats me. Now, my house is full of places for momma cats to hide their babies if they feel threatened, and that's a very bad thing, because i don't really want to lose a kitten. (They roll around and dont have their eyes opened yet, so they cannot be left alone!) 

I'm trying to find someone who can give me a suggestion on how to make a little nesting area for the momma and babies. I have two other cats, but they shouldnt bother them. 

Any good ideas for materials or anything?

Or just fostering advice at all?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, I foster/tame/socialize ferals, semi-feral and poorly socialized cats for adoption. I've only had one cat kitten in my home as an adult but I have bottle raised three orphaned litters.

When Shadow birthed in our home in 2004, I placed her in our master bathroom. They really don't need an entire house or room once the babies are born because all they will do for the first 2-4 weeks is care for their litter, eat, drink and litterbox. Shadow had NO desire to exercise when I gave her the option of the bathroom and master bedroom during my awake hours. In fact, she tried to move them under my bed, which I couldn't have, so I put her back in the bathroom until the kittens were about 5wks old and she could them take them on 'field trips' to the bedroom with her.

I feel it is best to keep new mothers separated from all other animals. Shadow was *very* accepting of all of our housecats ... until she gave birth, then she became a hissing, growling and aggressive little demon if she saw another cat. This was another reason she was kept in the bathroom. I visited often to keep her from getting bored and to give her some undivided attention, but invariably, she was more interested in her babies than she was with me ... until the kittens reached about 6wks old, then she was DELIGHTED for me to come and take her away from the kitts.

Nesting boxes should be both roomy and private, sort of cave-like. I think 2'x2'x2' is a good size as this gives the mamma kitty room to maneuver and change positions with little danger of laying on a kitten in cramped quarters. I also like to line the inside of cardboard boxes with shelf-paper to help them hold up to kitten-moisture. Bedding is folded towels placed inside pillowcases. The towels are comfy and the pillowcases prevent kitten claws from getting caught in terrycloth towel loops. Access for the Mom-Cat should be a round-ish hole cut so the bottom of the hole is at least 3-4" above the level of the bedding to prevent kittens from accidentally rolling out. Also, if a kitten won't release the teat when Mom-cat wants to leave the nest, as she goes through the opening the cardboard edge will gently knock the kitten off the teat and prevent it from being dragged out of the nest.

Anyhow, that's all I've got for now! Best of luck and post piccies!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Does your shelter give classes to people who want to foster? I would at least ask your shelter for a name of a person who you could call with questions. I went into fostering cold without info the first time. But I had a person I could call with questions. That really helps!

If you have a mom kitty with kittens they will need to be in a separate room to raise her young. 

If you are getting bottle babies then you definitely will need someone to walk you thru it. Get your extra sleep now.. your not gona have it once they arrive.  

Once we know what you are getting then we can really go into detail with your concerns. I would have on hand good quality soft kitten food, KMR for the mom or the kittens, non clumping litter (Worlds Best or Swheat), extra towels or soft rugs, bene-bac, heating pad

This is going to be so satisfying! _And its a lot of fun type work._ You will have made a huge difference in those cat and kittens lives!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

As it stands right now, if I am accepted I will potentially get a momma cat who has had eight kittens. She is pretty small for a momma, but apparently she is super protective of her kittens who are only a few days old and have not yet opened their eyes. The staff was telling me that when they tried to interact with her, she was fine and complacent, but if they interacted with her kittens, she would pick them up, shove them in a pile in the back corner of the kennel and then lie in front of them so as to tell the staff "back off". So far she hasn't been in danger of smothering them. 

I have a small mobile home, but our bathroom is probably a good place for them, or our office. Both rooms are kept warm. My two cats are not allowed in either room. I do however have a baby cockatiel in the office. Do you think he would be safe from the momma cat? He is my boyfriend's pride and joy (I also would not want the bird to potentially hurt the kittens). 

Also, thank you for the box suggestion. Should the box have some sort of top? You said cavelike but I am worried that if it's not open on the top, I wont be able to keep as good of an eye on them. Eight kittens are quite the handful after all.  

My shelter does not offer classes (they are super poor right now), but I have spent the last day or so doing research and talking to other people about the details of fostering and there is a lady I can call in the shelter for any questions I have. Also, my shelter normally provides some assistance in fostering, such as food, but I don't know if they can now. 

I know this is kinda dumb to ask, but are there any programs that offer assistance for fostering? I can afford it if I have to, I'm just a college kid though so it would make it tight.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When I foster I provide my home, time and materials like food, water, litter and gasoline for driving to appointments. The Organization covers all medical costs of exams, tests, medication, de-worming, vaccinations and spay/neuter. _I have never had a flea situation come up, but I don't know if they would help with that ... meaning help *me and my personal kitties* if fleas from the foster infect the rest of my cat-hold._



Treblyk said:


> Also, thank you for the box suggestion. Should the box have some sort of top? You said cavelike but I am worried that if it's not open on the top, I wont be able to keep as good of an eye on them. Eight kittens are quite the handful after all.


I was thinking about this today, wondering if the cardboard box would even be strong enough if mamma decided to jump on TOP of the box. 8O 
How about something like a tall Rubbermaid Storage Tote?















In fact, now that I think about it, I think these plastic bins would be *much* better than my cardboard idea! They are already sturdy, moisture-proof, easy to clean/sanitize and they won't collapse if Mamma jumps on top. You can still cut a hole for her access AND you can take the lid off/on to check everyone and do any nest-cleaning.
Wow! I'm glad you questioned that, it helped me to think of something even better for the kitties.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Once the momma kitty feels safe with you in your house she will come 
around unless she has a lot of feral in her. I’ve had semi feral moms grow 
to trust me. Letting me pet them, sit by me, let me briefly pick them up, 
briefly hold them in my lap.

Its important to keep this young mother well feed and lots to drink. 
We feed the moms soft kitten food around the clock and have good 
quality dry food for her always available with water too. I offer the 
moms small bowls of KMR or you could give her goats milk which is 
high in calories. Some cats like goats milk, some don’t! Don’t offer 
regular milk.

The mother kitty might go after the bird. Id be careful. 

Spend time sitting with her when you refresh her soft food. Or sit 
and do some reading by her which will get her use to you. Slowly 
reach over and touch her and the kittens briefly at the beginning.

Its important you do this because once the kittens have their 
eyes open and start to move around you should start to pick 
them up, talk to them and handle them. This will socialize them 
which gets them comfortable with being with humans. This will 
make them adoptable. If you fail to handle them enough they 
will be skittish like their mom and unadoptable.

If you cant afford the food be willing to let the shelter help 
you. Or contact any other rescue in your area for food donations. 
Food banks do have pet food donated to them. Our no kill shelter 
gives all the food donated to them which isn’t Science Diet to 
the food bank. 

If you are in Southern Arizona I would probably know where 
you could get food donations. I know our TNR group supplies 
everything you need including good quality food and anything 
you need to set up for the kittens and mom. Plus we do all the 
vetting. You can call us round the clock with questions. We just 
need hands on people to take bottle babies and moms. There is 
always a shortage of that.

Your shelter should have her treated for fleas by the time 
you get her. If not please know to *never ever never* 
use Hartz products. They have a long history of being inferior 
products and the flea meds and collars have killed cats and dogs.
Tell the shelter you want to make sure the momma has been treated 
with Advantage before you bring her home with the kittens.

Once you done this the first time it will seem like a breeze the next. Buckle up cuz your
about to have some fun! Esp when those kitten start to move and play!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

got them! i got eight eight day old babies with their momma and one several week old kitten. 

several week old kitten named Screamer (she screams instead of meows) isnt eating well according to the shelter. they have her on soft food, but recommended mixing some KMR in with the food to make it almost like a soup. Any other suggestions on how to get her weight up? 


will post pictures soon. Screamer is stomping all over my keyboard currently.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Goats milk can fatten them up. I hesitate to mix KMR with soft kitten food because some of our kittens couldnt tolerate the KMR and it gives them diarreha. I usually feed the KMR separately. If KMR doesnt work look up Kitten Goop on Goggle they have recipes there for it. Most of our fosters tolerate that better than KMR. But that is just my take on it. 

Baby food meats. They are high in protien and most kittens love them. Most of mine seem adicted to Baby food ham.

Sometimes when a kitten isnt interested in eating the Baby Food Meats kick start thier systems to begin eating again.

Also if they gave you a kitten that isnt showing interest in food I would have on hand Kayro Syrup and some larger syringes. Kittens can get shocky very fast. 
The vet can tell you over the phone what the mixture with syrup/water should be. (according the weight) before you rush him into the clinic. Dont get freaked. Ive only had this happen a couple times out of all the kittens who have gone thru my home. its just good to be prepared. I have loaded syringes in my butter keeper just in case. The emergency vet gave them to me last time we had to rush a kitten in. Which goes to support the theory of if your prepared it wont happen!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Well Screamer is now pooping blood, so I'm thinking the reason he has no appetite is because he might have worms. He's being taken back to the shelter for a check up in a few days. He does seem to be eating more but "more" is still only half a can of wet kitten food a day. 

I will definitely try the baby meat though.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I hope it is easy as just deworming him. Ive found in adult cats they sometimes show streaks of blood in their poo when they are stressed. Like changing houses or something has changed in the house. It soon disappears.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

The shelter wasn't too concerned about it, so we'll see what his stool says when they test it for worms. 

The baby food was such a great idea! Screamer -loved- it and I managed to get him to eat some of the kitten food as well.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! Good news that you've got him interested in eating!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Screamer still has diarrhea, but hopefully that will go away soon. 

Momma cat is acting kind of weird. Every time I got in to check on her, she is lying outside of the nest about a foot ro so away from her babies. I'm really worried that she isn't feeding them as much as she should be. I'm trying to see if they'll eat from a bottle, but can't get them to latch on properly. 

Any ideas on how to get the babies to nurse from the bottle top?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

ive never had sucess using a bottle. I use syringes. You need to keep weighing these babies to help you determine if she has enough milk or interest in nursing these babies. How well is she eating and drinking?

Poor screamer. Is the diarreha bad? Do you think it could be the KMR?


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm trying to find a scale that can weigh such tiny things. My food scale isn't doing it for some reason. 

Momma eats -a lot-. she gets fed half a can of wet food and a bunch of dry food (both kitten varieties since thats what the shelter said to do) in the morning and night, and we replenish her dry food whenever she runs out. I've never seen her drink, but I know she urinates at least twice a day, so I am hoping that means she is drinking quite a bit. 

As for the babies, I can see if I have any syringes. I know I had extra from when my big cat Hades was sick and had to take pain medication. 

Screamer hasn't been eating any KMR because..well, every time I put it down or put it in something he avoided it like the plague. His appetite has definitely improved though. He eats more and more at one time than he was even 24 hours ago. 

It was kinda weird last night though. The first night we had him he woke my boyfriend and I up with his screaming about every half an hour to an hour. The second night it was about every two to three hours. Last night, He went to sleep in a little hole he found (in between my dresser and the wall) around 12:30am and didn't wake us up until about 8:30am. It was kind of nice since we hadn't gotten like any sleep over day one or two, but it was such a long period that I'm worried something is wrong with him. The first two nights he was sleeping with us and last night he was in that little area. Is that making the difference? 

Sorry for all of the questions. I'm trying to do as much research as I can, but being new to this I'm never quite sure if there is some hidden problem and I'm paranoid about my foster kids getting sick.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You can use a food scale. The round ones or a baby scale. Someone at the shelter has to have one. Its basic equipment for kittens.

The syringes you can get for free at Wallgreens or places like that. Just ask at the pharmacy. If not, I would think your shelter or for sure your vet has a bunch of them. my vet hands them out to me by the hand full cuz they do wear out by washing each time. The rubber gasket gets hard and its diffacult to smoothly push the liquid into the side/back on their mouth.

When screamer starts crying like that have you tried offering baby food or soft food. He may want it offered by you.. not finding it on his own if its available


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Well it's 3:52 in the morning. Why am I awake? A certain kitten* decided that after cuddling with momma/sleeping for three hours, he really wanted to throw up all over momma's bed. Normally this wouldn't bother me, but he didn't eat much today, and his poo is basically just liquid. He's not drinking either. He keeps walking up to his water and then walking away. 

I want to cry because I'm so stressed out about him (and it's 4 am so I'm exhausted), but I'm not supposed to call my vet. I have to go through the shelter's vet, but they are not open until like. 1pm. (which is retarded, I mean jeez.)

*Kitten =Screamer

Also, we do try to put him in front of food whenever he cries and normally it works but not today. Also he keeps sleeping in this little like three inch area between my dresser and the wall and it makes me so worried because both of my cats are people cats. They don't hide in corners to sleep and I'm paranoid and I'm worried it's another sign something is majorly wrong with him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I would be worried, too. atback It sounds like you are doing all the right things for him and you are at the mercy of the shelter. However, IF you feel his condition is an emergency ... and the shelter has not given you an emergency contact number ... and you feel comfortable paying for an emergency visit and/or calling your own vet for advice ... I would do so if you are in fear of him dying. 

I had one kitten from an orphan litter who just never "did well". From the moment I found them at 11dys old (orphaned at 9dys old) CryBaby was obviously smaller than his littermates. After a few weeks he was considerably smaller because he was just not growing. I took them to the organization's vet (Banfield) and was told to stop all bottle feeding and offer only canned food. Well, I don't think CryBaby ate much that night or the next day, and I probably should have monitored it better and/or given him fluids by syringe ... but that night he slipped into something like a semi-coma; laying still and making regular cries over and over. It was almost midnight and I'm driving through the night as quickly as I could to cover the 35mi to the E-vet. Once there the vet said he was too far gone and euth would be the kindest thing. He said he'd seen the kitten the day before ...(_turns out this E-vet also worked at Banfield and had given their exam the previous day_)... so knew I was a foster-mom and he would do this at no charge. I told him if it came down to money I could/would pay to save him and I would adopt him myself and keep the costs my own. The vet did not feel he could be saved (_brain damage from dehydration_) so after it was done, I brought him home and he now rests beside his mother who died and left him orphaned at 9dys old. His littermates did fabulously and all went on to find homes of their own.

I know my story about CryBaby isn't particularly uplifting, though I deliberately shared it so I could impress upon you two points:
1. Diarrhea and not drinking can debilitate a kitten or small cat quickly. If Screamer is not taking anything in on his own, please help him do so by assisting/force-feeding. If not water-y canned food, at least pedialyte or water to prevent dehydration. I think my CryBaby became too dehydrated and that is what contributed to his end.
2. We cannot save them all. We try, and that is the very best we can do with all the resources available to us at that time. If we lose them, be assured their last days were spent with someone who truly loved and cared for them.

I think you are doing the very best you can. atback *_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes_*
I'm off to bed, so I won't see any replies until after daylight. 
Good luck and bless you both,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I brought him out of the bedroom where he was at and initially tried to squirt water in his mouth, but he was having none of it. So instead I brought him a huge bowl filled to the brim with water and he drank quite a bit. Then, he still wouldn't touch his food, but to try and get him to at least put -something- in his belly, I offered him some of the KMR I have. He ate about two teaspoons. Which isn't a lot I know, but I can only think that it is better than nothing. I tried again to encourage him to eat his wet food (Science Diet Kitten: Turkey and Giblets Entree) but he just wanders away. Is two teaspoons of KMR enough to fill him up?

Besides the sleeping in the weird little area and his eating/drinking, he has been every bit of the active kitten. He runs around my house like a lunatic, plays with my big cat, climbs all over the furniture, gets into trouble, etc etc. He hasn't seemed lethargic other than his little 15 minute naps every couple of hours during the day. I'm hoping that's a good sign, but I don't know if kittens are symptom hiders. 

His poop is super liquidy still, but over the past few days it went from liquid to semi soft, to actual piles of poo, and now it's back to liquid. Is he just adjusting to a new home, maybe? I haven't seen blood in his still since the last time I posted about it. 

I know he is a foster and not actually -my- cat, just the thought of him not doing well or worse makes me sob a little. I left a message with my shelter and my vet (just to ask for advice. Though I wish I could take Screamer to him, since he is one of the best vets in the area and since he is the vet for the zoo, used to dealing with crazy things). 

Thank you guys for being so helpful with all of my kitten questions and being supportive. I think since it is about 5:30 am I might try going back to sleep. (Also, Momma cat and her litter seem to be doing okay. Most have their eyes open, if only a little tiny bit for some. She is a little thin, but she eats like four cans of wet food a day plus dry food)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Treblyk said:


> Besides the sleeping in the weird little area and his eating/drinking, he has been every bit of the active kitten. He runs around my house like a lunatic, plays with my big cat, climbs all over the furniture, gets into trouble, etc etc. He hasn't seemed lethargic other than his little 15 minute naps every couple of hours during the day. I'm hoping that's a good sign, but I don't know if kittens are symptom hiders.


Whew! I was afraid with your description of him sleeping in that cramped area that he was isolating himself, but it sounds great that he is running around and being active. I think his D needs to be brought under control and you should bring that up with the shelter. We tried "albon" with CryBaby and I had no success with it, but that was most likely just not the correct med for whatever CryBaby's issue was. 
I agree that 2 teaspoons is not enough, though for having just vomitted I think it is sufficient for a 'tender' tummy. I'd try to get him to eat more substantially over the next few days and get him back on track. If you wish, you could offer him *anything* just so long as he eats it; meat baby-foods (no onion/garlic), canned food that isn't 'top brand' (sometimes that 'junk' food is what gets them jumpstarted) or even small bits of chopped lunchmeat.

Mamma will get dragged down with nursing. Shadow had 5 kittens and when her litter was about 4-5wks old she allowed the 5 orphans to nurse breifly about 6 times a day for 2-3 days, until I could get the orphaned litter transitioned to bottle feeding. I kept her as fed-up as I could but producing that much milk for a demanding and growing litter will take its' toll. She'll bounce back quickly after the kittens are weaned.

Best of luck to you and Screamer!
h =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

First off let me assure you that you are doing a great job! You’re 
asking all the right questions and have the important concerns. 
Remember there are no stupid questions or concerns. Cats are 
hard to figure out. They couldn’t of found a better foster mom! 

The momma kitty will continue to stay thin. They do not fatten up 
quick because so much is going out to the kittens. But it sounds like 
she is eating well and mother and kittens are doing nicely. Her getting 
out of the box and lying at a distance from the babies is normal. 
The important thing is the babies are warm enough and they are gaining 
weight. Sounds like that is what is happening.

Next: your challenging little Screamer. How old exactly is Screamer? 6 weeks? 
Older? Kitten’s poos will never be formed and hard like an adults cats. 
Ideally they should be very soft but formed. Cowpie is OK. When you
need to be concerned is when the poo is coming out like coffee. 
That is how they get dehydrated and go into shock. 

If you have a scale you can keep an eye on his weight gain or 
loss, which would be a good indicator of how well he is doing. 
You should be weighing him everyday since he is not eating 
consistently as far as you can tell.

The way you describe his activity level sleeping patterns is 
normal! Which leads me to believe he is doing OK. Its when 
they get lethargic you have to worry. But again keeping an 
eye on his weight can help you gage. 

The wedging behind the dresser is a normal thing for cats 
to do. Esp if he came from a feral mom?? Is he all-alone or 
does he play and snuggle with your other cats? Or is he all-alone? 
If he is all alone these sound like symptoms of a kitten that 
lost his mom early, feels displaced, little insecure, and lonely. 
Some kittens are more vocal than others. 

If this were my foster kitten this is what Id do. I’d handle him 
a lot. If he is crying then pick him up and keep doing that. This 
will create a bond with him and abate his loneliness. At night I 
would put him in a covered wire dog kennel with box and food inside.
Have cozy cube or box with fluffy blankets inside and put a stuffed animal 
in there with him so he feels safe and like he is with someone! 
You could do this in another room so you could get some sleep 
too. 

If you want try switching him over to goop to see if that appeals to him 
more than KMR. And he has weight gain on that and the diarrhea 
disappears. Keeping an eye on his weight is very important to know 
he isn’t loosing ounces. Just a suggestion!

Ask your own vet for a loaded syringe of gycerine water to have 
on hand. IF he goes into shock and you have to rush him to the 
emergency have him wrapped in a warm baby blanket to keep his 
temp up. They usually have you give him a shot of the gycerine 
before you leave. Make sure it goes down his throat not into his 
lungs. But not to worry this probably wont happen but its good to 
be prepared.

If he is 6 weeks or older, an excellent kitten food, that comes in 
kitten bite size pieces is Royal Canine Babycat. Have that out at 
all times. But the soft food is most important since it hydrates 
the kitten too. Keep offering the goop and water at this point.

I hope this helps. You got a challenge, the first time out, with fostering 
Screamer. I hope you don’t get discouraged. These little guys get into 
our hearts right away. I know I get stressed when things aren’t smooth 
cuz you want to do everything possible to make sure they are ok and 
thriving. This is just a bump in the road.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I was worried about the isolating thing too, but it does seem to be getting better. He spent most of last night after I got him to drink and eat a little sleeping with me instead. 

This morning he still isn't drinking a bunch, and I was distressed because he sniffed his food and then walked away. However, I decided to grab a can out of the second box of kitten food the shelter gave me and discovered it was Salmon and Whitefish instead of turkey and giblets. I gave him about a third of a can and he went to town! He ate almost all of it in one sitting, which will make me feel dumb if all he wanted was a different flavor. However, he was like that with the baby meat sticks, and now he doesn't care about them. Maybe he's just picky? 

Also, the babies are fourteen days old today. Like I said previously all of them have their eyes open, but some of them (mainly the big furry gray teddy bear one and the little black one) only have their eyes a little tiny bit open. It's kinda. Odd looking, like their eyelids are still stuck together. Does that just mean their long haired cats and just open their eyes later than normal? 

Mitts: They couldn't tell me how old Screamer was since they lost his information card. Developmentally though he seems to at about 6 weeks old. When he cries I do pick him up, which sometimes makes him cry more so I cuddle him right next to my cheek and nuzzle. It seems to calm him down a bit. He -loves- my big black monster Hades. They play and hang out, but sometimes Hades forgets his size and has accidentally run the kitten over a few times. My other cat, Antigone, HATES the kitten though and makes extremely threatening hisses and growls at him, so I keep them separated. Being a stray though, she isn't well socialized with other animals and only seems to like Hades. Normally it wouldn't be too big of a deal, but she still has claws and uses them. The shelter thinks he was either taken from his mom while she was out hunting, or that she died because someone just dropped Screamer off in front of the shelter door and left him there. They only found him because he was crying so loudly. He used to shake a lot, but now he barely does it. 

Also what is goop exactly? And I don't feel discouraged, I just love animals way too much. (I say little prayers and want to cry when I see roadkill) Seeing him struggle is just rough. 

And since I promised these forever ago, PICTURES! 

Screamer in my boyfriend's hand


Screamer running around like a lunatic


Back on my boyfriend's desk. He is so tiny!


Momma and her babies right after we brought them home. She learned now to use the kennel the other way so she can stretch out.


More of Momma and her Babies



A close of up of the Kitten Pile
 the little one with the white on his back is Runt. He is half the size of his brethren, but my favorite.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Your pictures were adorable! The mom and kittens look very healthy! Depending on the maturity of the kittens when they were born will dictate how soon the eyes open. If any were a bit premature it takes a bit longer. I love the white one!

Knowing Screamers past answers a lot of questions! He is totally acting normal for a kitten, which lost its mother too early. I would hold him often and let him hear your heart beat. If your cat Hades has a healthy immune system I would let him spend time with him to comfort him and learn kitty manner from Hades. 

I use to keep my foster kittens separate from my adults. But my vet told me it’s important they interact with older cats otherwise single foster kittens turn into unrulely brats! 

I had a foster kitten that was around 3-4 weeks old when I got him. I would put him in a cat bed with an old towel, which made him feel snuggle in, and safe. I put him in bed with me to sleep! As he got a bit older he would be in the kennel at night.










Here is a website for glop. (sorry I had called it goop!) I wouldn’t use the whole milk one. One page had said not to use the egg white portion! Don’t know the reason though.

http://www.kittencare.com/feeding_kittens.html

Here is another web site, which has useful information

http://www.messybeast.com/handrear.htm


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:luv Beautiful babies! Screamer reminds me of our Toby(1995-2007) and your mamma-girl reminds me of our Pretty. Both were tabby/whites with similar amounts of body white. I have no advice to give, Merry's got this one covered.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

So I got a weight that can measure the kittens. 

Screamer is 1 pound exactly. I don't know if that is good for a presumably 4-6 week old kitten. 

Now the babies are both where they should be, and worrisome. Keep in mind they are 14 days old today, so two weeks.

Grey 1: 8 oz

Tiger 1: 8 oz

White w/gray ears: 7 oz

Grey 2: 7 oz

Tiger 2: 6 oz

Black: 5.5 oz

Tiger 3: 5 oz

*Runt: 4.5 oz*

I realize that he is the runt of the litter, but he is HALF the weight of his brethren. He is very active, is one of the best walkers so far and had his eyes open first, but he is so tiny. I am worried. I noticed whenever he manages to latch on to feed, Momma starts to lick him, and he falls off. I don't know if its purposeful, but she is limiting his ability to feed. 

Tiger 2, Black, and Tiger 3 are also worrisome. By three weeks I read that they are supposed to be at least 11 oz, and they seem so far away. 

Is this normal?

Edit: I started trying to bottle feed Runt since the rest were feeding and he couldn't find a teat. He was very resistant, but I did get him to eat a little. I think I need to get a syringe instead of a bottle. I will try to feed the others later since they were all latched when I was in there.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It takes a while to learn- you and them- how to feed them with the bottle or syringe. You might have to make the hole in the bottle a bit bigger at first. Watch the You Tube videos of people feeding. I wrap them in a baby blanket and prop them upright forward so the milk formula doesnt get in their lungs. If you syringe them I do small amounts and then wipe occassionally what dribbles. I was lucky cuz I had a friend come by a couple times and coach me till I got the feel on how to do it. Find a nipple that is soft not hard.

Good job on weighing them. This is so helpful to help you determine whether they are thriving or not. Do it daily or every few days.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Runt gained half an ounce, so now he weighs the same as Black and Tiger 3. (I called the shelter today asking if they found the kittens name cards so I could quit calling them by color and number, but they did not answer.) 

Now, Screamer has a nasty butt. I've been trying to clean it as much as possible with those kitten wipes but he's very hard to clean and he is the world class wiggler. Poo gets caked on nonstop and i can't find a way to loosen it. I think I'm just going to have to bathe his rear and go at with a wash cloth or something. 

Also this is day three or so of his diarrhea. But, instead of being sickly he is actually eating quite a bit! Before he was eating maybe half a can a day and the last two days ( since his night time scare) he's eaten about two full cans. He is also drinking more, I just can't get rid of that pesky diarrhea.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My orphan with diarrhea was dipped in a bowl of warm/soapy water, scrubbed with a washcloth ... dipped in a bowl of warm/clear water, scrubbed up w/ clean washcloth ... and dipped in yet *another* bowl of warm/clear water and scrubbed *again* with a clean washcloth. Twice a day. When his little *area* back there got red and inflamed looking I would coat it with A&D ointment which the rescue said was safe for him to get on 'things' (fabric/clothing) or for himself or other cats/kittens to lick off. _I found the A&D ointment helped so much that I kept it applied after each wash. It also helped to wash-off the dingleberries as they couldn't get such a good grip on A&D covered hair._


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

So Screamer has lost two ounces in the last day, so now he is just under one pound. He's been eating a ton, and drinking more, but losing weight. I'm thinking it -has- to be worms, but the **** shelter won't call me back to tell me if it is or not. He's so bony it breaks my heart. He also has stopped sleeping through the night and wakes us up with loud howls and cries and insists on sleeping with us. I really wish the shelter would give me some answers. 

Also in the last few days, Momma has been -obsessed- woth getting out of the bathroom. I think her kids are driving her crazy. She also is super obsessed with eating my other cats food, which is Purina One Hairball prevention stuff. She shows little interest in the kitten food I give her. When do momma cats get switched back over to adult food? 

Babies seem to be doing okay, though they are not gaining weight. They've all stayed at their weights for the last few days. (except for Runt who gained half an ounce). I am trying to bottle feed them more, but it doesn't seem to be doing much.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Can you just go to the shelter and tell them about Screamer since they are not answering your calls, or take him to your vet? He really needs that diarrhea treated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, man! Leazie had a great idea about going to the shelter to ask for help directly since they aren't returning your calls. I understand they may be overwhelmed with numbers of cats, but I also think they need to try to help their foster-parents to keep them fostering for them. Bad experiences can sometimes turn people away from helping and I feel they are not being as supportive of you as they could be.
Best wishes, keep trying and follow your instincts, I am sure they will be good ones because you are trying to think of ways to help these babies...
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Treblyk said:


> So Screamer has lost two ounces in the last day, so now he is just under one pound. He's been eating a ton, and drinking more, but losing weight. I'm thinking it -has- to be worms, but the **** shelter won't call me back to tell me if it is or not. He's so bony it breaks my heart. He also has stopped sleeping through the night and wakes us up with loud howls and cries and insists on sleeping with us. I really wish the shelter would give me some answers.
> 
> Also in the last few days, Momma has been -obsessed- with getting out of the bathroom. I think her kids are driving her crazy. She also is super obsessed with eating my other cats food, which is Purina One Hairball prevention stuff. She shows little interest in the kitten food I give her. When do momma cats get switched back over to adult food?
> 
> Babies seem to be doing okay, though they are not gaining weight. They've all stayed at their weights for the last few days. (Except for Runt who gained half an ounce). I am trying to bottle feed them more, but it doesn't seem to be doing much.


If the mom wants to get out of the room Id let her. She’ll come back. When we do kittens and moms at my house we do it in a 4x4 so the kittens cant get out initially. We cut the door in half so it would be like a Dutch door so the mom can jump over and wander my garage if she needs a break.

When you get a hold of the shelter I would ask them if there is anyone available to mentor you that you can call with questions since they are not available when you need them.

I’m not really sure why screamer isn’t gaining weight or losing if he is eating a lot. Could be worms? Could be he is in a growing spurt. Could be something wrong that isn’t identifiable yet. Which is the scary thing. But if he is active and vocal and eating that is a great sign. Id ask if their vet could see him and let the vet know your concerns of crying all the time and not gaining but loosing. 

I’m glad you have cat forum to go to. This sucks you not having someone available to coach you. I’m realizing how lucky I am because everyone in my little group I can call anytime, day or night. We made a rule, when we started our TNR group, if the foster parent feels like they need to take the cat to a vet. No questions asked, they go! We all have been involved with other rescues, which didn’t allow it until it was extreme circumstances. None of us wanted to be in that position ever again!

Have they given his kitten Panacur yet? Or was it too young?


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

The shelter has a strict "no foster may return to the shelter unless having an appointment with the vet" rule. Disease is a big problem at the shelter so babies are not supposed to come back. They also have a strict "do not take the animal to your vet" rule, but I'm starting to not care. He threw up again last night, he cried himself to sleep pretty much last night. He pretty much cried until he fell asleep out of exhaustion. He lost another ounce and the **** shelter just kept telling me their vet would call me back. At this point, I don't care about their vet rule. I just got off the phone with my vet's emergency number and she recommended a few things for me to go get him, like something called Nutrical? I'm also taking them a stool sample in the morning, because something is just not right with Screamer. I think I freaked out the emergency lady since I was crying while talking to her. (I am really sick so I'm not handling stress as well). 

His crying just sounds broken and rough and no matter what I do, he just won't calm down. His is still eating and drinking though.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You can get Nutri-Cal at a pet store, or maybe even WalMart (I am not sure about that one). It is a concentrated paste of good nutrients, etc. to give to a kitty when they are not doing well.

Your shelter could really be a lot more supportive than they are. Poor Screamer sounds like he is having such a rough time.

I hope that you begin to feel better, as well.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I picked him up some NutriCal and some Pedialyte as well, to try and replace the fluids he is loosing from his diarrhea and his vomiting. I think I am just going to take Screamer in to my vet with me in the morning, because the shelter's vet doesnt work on the weekend and I honestly do not think he will last until Monday without getting attention soon, even if all the vet does is rehydrate him. I'm not looking forward to the vet bill, but I can't just -not- do something. 

Thank you guys for all your help, I'm so glad this place exists!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im a bit more pushy. Id call the director at home and telll her you need immediate answers to your questions when they arrise or a volunteer who is cat savy from the shelter to help you with your valid concerns. But that is just me. Doesnt mean youd get results but I tend to be that way. Im glad we are here for you too. That is bogus not being able to bring the kitten to the shelter. Dont they have an issolation room? A room which all the animals are check out in when they arrive. If they dont they should.

You are not over reacting because kittens can go down hill do quick. The shelter should count themselves lucky that they have such an attentive foster parent. Wish you live by us! 

Be sure and tell your vet that this is a shelter kitten and they wont return your calls. Maybe he will give you a break or most vet offices have an angel funds to help people in your situation. Give them the sob story. Most good vets respond!!!

My heart goes out to you. All this was so unnecesarry if theyd only respond with imformation and vet appts! Geesh! keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_closes eyes to send thoughts/prayers and wishes for some resolution and a solution for Screamer_*


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

The shelter finally called so I took him in this morning. "Oh YEAH, the vet said that she called you!" *insert facepalm here* 
Literally the desk people took one look at Screamer and went "Oh, yeah he looks sick. We'll make sure he gets started on fluids right away." 

I wanted to scream. But they are going to call me Monday and tell me how he is doing and if I can have him back. I'm really hoping things go well because it's so quiet without him! 

I do have very sad news to report though. Black, one of the eight babies that I am also taking care of, passed away unexpectedly. I checked in on Momma and her kids at 2:00pm today before leaving for work. Black and Runt were wrestling with each other, licking each others ears, and then when I started talking, they started walking towards me and crawling up the sides of the kennel they are in. Even though Runt and Black are the smallest, they are the most active and playful. Black was -fine- and then my boyfriend got home, checked on the kittens, and Black was curled up in the corner of the kennel, alone and dead. Momma and the other babies were on the other side, which makes me think they knew something was wrong with her. Three hours! Three hours from fine and seemingly happy, nursing on Momma and the bottle, and then she was gone. 

My boyfriend is blaming himself because he didn't think to pull the water bowl away from the side of the kennel last night when the kittens were climbing and exploring, and Black accidentally fell, and spilled some of the water on her face. I tried to wipe it off her face as quick as possible because I know if they get fluid in their lungs, but she bounced right back and was off playing with Runt again. Her breathing wasn't raspy, she wasn't breathing through her mouth, she didn't have a cough, nada. He doesn't believe me that he didn't kill her though and I feel so bad partly because of how badly he is beating himself up for it. 

I don't understand what happened, but I am greatly saddened. I don't know what to do with her body, except maybe stick it in the freezer. If the shelter doesn't want her, I guess I would like to bury her in my yard. I am not discouraged and the others seem to be okay. Runt hasn't gained (but hasn't lost) weight and the other babies have all jumped up by at least half an ounce.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! Your poor boyfriend! atback atback Please tell him he did NOT kill this kitten because it landed in some water. It would take much longer than a day for that to kill a kitten and you would have had some obvious signs of distress from the water-dunking; lethargy, fever, fluid in the lungs and rattle-y/rasp-y breathing. He did NOT harm this kitten. _He did NOT!_ Kittens are so small, all it takes is one little physical problem and their fragile life is gone. Being one of the runts, it is possible the kitten had a heart problem that was exacerbated by the more active playing of a growing kitten and it simply over-worked her little heart. It is certainly sad, but it happens. 
Please tell your boyfriend he didn't do this to the little kit. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I totally agree with Heidi. Your boy friend is not responsible for the 
passing of this wee soul. My heart goes out to both of you. When 
they are that little you never know what health problems they can have. 
Kittens pass suddenly because they are fragile little creatures. 

I would post a memorial at the rainbow bridge section of cat forum. 
I always feel better when I have done that. They are being 
remembered and respected for the love and joy they brought 
to us in their brief lives. I usually bury them with a note to them 
and a favorite toy & wrapped in a special blanket. All of us here 
will send him on with prayers and energy of how much he was 
valued and will be missed. We will picture him running free and 
happy, waiting for you, when you pass to the other 
side to meet you once again to thank you for your love and care.

I had a black kitten I was fostering. There were several in a 4x4 
kennel. I had to go away for a couple days working. Several of 
my friends in my TNR group swung by to scoop and feed them. 
My friend came by in the AM Saturday and thought he was sleeping. 
Two of my other friends came by in the late afternoon. They found 
him still lying there and realized something wasn’t right. He was 
barely functioning. 

They speed dialed our favorite vet and she said to give him glucose 
water and rush him to the emergency vet hospital. (They frantically 
looked thru my cabinets looking for corn syrup & a syringe). After 
that was done they rushed him to the emergency vet hospital (these 
things only happen on weekends, holidays & after hours!!) $800 later 
he pulled thru. The vet thinks he was climbing and knocked himself out 
and his glucose got dangerously low because he hadn’t eaten or drank. 

So many things can happen and we have no control over it. You 
cannot know, you just do the best you can. He is with the angels now!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I decided that I couldn't let her cross the bridge without a name, so we decided to name all of the kittens from fairy tales. Black will cross over being named Match, after my favourite Hans Christian Andersen story The Little Match Girl. If you are not familiar with it, the little girl is trying to stay warm, and starts seeing visions of her grandmother and Christmas in the flame of the matches she lights until finally she passes on and her soul joins her grandmothers and she gets to go to heaven. All the people passing her mourn her death as a sad little girl who was gone too soon, but they do not know that she is having the best time ever up in heaven. It was my boyfriend's idea to name her after a little girl gone too soon, just like her. I feel it's a fitting name. 

Runt will probably be Thumbelina or Lina 
I promised my sister we would name the male tiger Rumplestiltskin and call him Rumpus 
The two tiger female twins will be Cinder and Ella 
White might become Aurora, but not sure. 
No names for the two male gray's yet.

Here are some pictures of Match before her passing. I posted one over on the Bridge forum, but here are more. 



Match and her siblings


Match and her ever present companion Lina/Runt (Pink Nose)


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Also, can kitten imprint or something on someone other than their mom? Runt goes crazy when i go into the bathroom. She will fight with her siblings to get to the top, crawl out of the kennel, and scurry to wherever I am in the bathroom and then cry at me until I pick her up. She ignores her mom when she is out of the kennel and only wants to be by me. 

Is mom neglecting her and that's why she comes after me?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tears came when I saw this picture of Match. But Im visualizing 
him scampering and playing ~ happy and healthy. 

Lina is highly socialized. A bright little kitten to be pursueing you 
already. She is very independent. That means your doing a great 
job! I think your a natural at this! Wow!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: I'm a new foster Momma! Need Advice *Picture Heavy at times**

So all of the babies are active and vocal. Runt/Lina is the craziest, with her tumbling out of the kennel (which, by the way, she now lands on her feet 8 times out of ten instead of on her face). Luckily we put a big sift comforter around the kennel, so if they do get out they tumble into softness. 

I was a little worried because one of the tigers, Cinder, was at first very disinterested in waking up while her siblings were running around and meowing loudly. I pulled her out and made sure she drank some milk out of the bottle, and she seemed to perk right up. (I am paranoid now about even the smallest thing). Then one by one I tried to feed them. Runt/Lina was hungry as always, same with the three tigers after some encouragement (Rump, Cinder, and Ella). The three big cats (I don't have names for White, Grey, and Grey 2 yet) never show any interest in bottle feeding, and I think the nipples the shelter gave me are too hard for the babies or something. They never just suck on the bottle. 

All in all they drank a half a bottle of milk. I don't know how much eat kitten should be drinking, considering they are momma fed as well. I did read somewhere that they should all weigh a pound in the next few days and they all still weigh from 5 oz to 8.5 oz! Why aren't they gaining weight? Is it because there are seven of them and they are just smaller because of that? They all seem so healthy and lively and playful, but I'm worried about there being another Match. White kitten is so neat to look at also. She's white with dark gray ears, feet and tail. Her eyes are getting so reddish! 

Also, I should be getting an update on Screamer sometime within the next 24 hours. I'm praying that he is okay and survived the weekend and that I can have him back. Hades is so lost without him to play with! 

Some more pictures! 

Momma:



The Tiger Triplets Rumpelstiltskin (Rump), Cinder, Ella 


Thumbelina, Grey 2, Match, and one of the tigers 


White kitty. Aurora maybe? Belle? 


You can't tell because of the yellow tint, but this is one of the Gray boys.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope its okay to post these pictures here. But here are some more of the kits. I'm trying to get a close up of each one just so I can have them all to remember. I am going to print the pictures and hang them with their names and the like in my little art studio corner in my home so I can be inspired by them always, as well as new fosters after these babes have left me for hopefully forever homes. 

Grey 2 



He just looks so squished here. I love it. 



Grey 1 



Thumbelina, my little tiny baby:



Ella


And finally, here are some of Screamer sleeping in one of my shirts.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:luv Love the baby-pics! _I also keep a photo-file of my foster kitties._ :wink: 
Whenever I returned them to the adoption center I also included kitten-pics and a little write up of their handling, home adjustment (_larger rooms, older cats_), their personality and the toys they liked to play with for their new homes.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Momma is so beautiful, and she has made a wonderful group of little souls. They are all so precious. The little white one should be Aurora since it just seems to fit her.

You are really doing a great job (bf too!).


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...you know, after looking at the pics again, I am wondering if Aurora/Belle is a meezer?


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

The shelter called today. Screamer didn't make it through the weekend. I didn't think my heart could break any more after Match, but I was wrong. And partly I am -angry-. I am angry that I tried to tell the shelter for almost a week that he was sick and they did nothing about it. And now that two have died they want to see the rest, but damnitt if they had just called me back. 

This is so unfair.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Treblyk said:


> The shelter called today. Screamer didn't make it through the weekend. I didn't think my heart could break any more after Match, but I was wrong. And partly I am -angry-. I am angry that I tried to tell the shelter for almost a week that he was sick and they did nothing about it. And now that two have died they want to see the rest, but damnitt if they had just called me back.
> 
> This is so unfair.


After the way they treated you and Screamer, I'd refuse to bring anyone else in. THEY ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR SCREAMER'S DEATH, NOT YOU. If you do talk to them, make them understand that you tried for **** near a week to tell them about Screamer...and THEY dropped the ball. Take the babies to your regular vet. I'm sure they'll get much better care with him/her than the shelter. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I think what i will do is take them into the shelter today to have them checked out and then I will make an appointment for tomorrow with my vet and have them see them too. Its not the staffs fault at the shelter, but their vets. Their vet told them that she had already called me back last week and told me what was going on with Screamer, which is a lie. The foster coordinator already apologized a few times for them dropping the ball, but honestly I don't really care. Also apparently he had fleas, which means I now have to deflea Hades and Antigone (my cats). Hopefully the other babies will make it. I don't know if I can handle more than two deaths on my first foster.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Screamer. You went above and beyond to help him, and the shelter was the one that dropped the ball. Of course that doesn't help you feel better right now.

I am glad to hear that you will be taking the others to your own vet. I think that you will feel so much more secure when you get their opinion on their status.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so so sorry to read that Screamer didnt make it. tears. the short time he was here he experienced love, devotion, care, even happiness. For the short time he was given you provided the best. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been following your thread, just reading along enjoying the beautiful kitten pictures. I'm so sorry Screamer passed away. He seemed so full of life and spunk, he reminds me of Bella (my "kitten") when she was tiny.

She and her sister showed up one day at a neighbor's of my boyfriend's parents house. Tiny little balls of black and white fur, I think they were like 6-7 weeks old then. I fell in-love with both of them, but they weren't mine. Sadly, the people that "claimed" the kittens didn't take proper care of them. Poor Bella's sister died with in 3 weeks of my first meeting of her, she got attacked by a stray dog I later found out. Lucky for me and Bella, very soon she became mine. She got hurt herself, I came to visit my boyfriend's parents one day with him, and noticed a little white thing hanging around their outside trash can. It was Bella, she had a huge gash on her chest and was very sickly. Well, the rest is history after I saw that. 

You are doing beautiful with these kitties, I love the look of Lina/Runt. She reminds me of my first cat, Missy. White with tabby markings, they are such striking cats.

'Chelle


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

atback I am so sorry to hear Screamer didn't make it. What a tough week to lose both Match and Screamer. atback 
...you did the very best you could. You *really* did, and you should be proud. _I am very sorry the shelter dropped-the-ball and Screamer paid._


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank all of you for your support. It's made getting through losing two little ones in a weekend more bearable. 

Just got back from the shelter with Momma and the remaining seven. They did confirm what was guessed earlier. Match died due to an underdeveloped heart. They were very quiet when I asked how Screamer died, and started off with apologizing because they said that he could have been saved if they had seen him sooner. They wouldn't tell me what was wrong with him, just that it was preventable if the shelter had stepped up. The director seemed extremely angry with the vet, because they kept calling the vet to bring the kittens up front and when I said "Its no hurry" she responded with "With her its a hurry." but she said it in an extremely angry tone. 

All I can say about that is GOOD. She lied to the staff and told them she called me, which then resulted in him dying. She deserves to be kicked in the face. :evil: 

Lets see, what else. All of the kittens and Momma were dewormed. They are going into get their vaccinations and get on the spay/neuter schedule in three weeks. Momma is not producing milk well, so I'm going to have to start to take over as primary food giver, which is going to be difficult, but manageable. Everyone was a good weight, looked healthy etc. Though they did ask me if Aurora/White had been acting weird because apparently she walks a little sideways. Who knows. 

They did confirm that she is a Siamese though. So that makes one Siamese, three tigers, one tabby, and two...I don't know what to call the gray ones. They have tiger stripes on their heads, but solid bodies.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Will that make the kittens 9 weeks old at the time the mother is to be spayed? Your saying only the mother is to be spay at that time right?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You could call the gray ones "Blues". If they are solid, that is what their color would be called. If they keep their tabby stripes you could call them blue tabbies.

If the litter is around 4wks old you can start transitioning them to solid foods in the form of mushy canned food. They'll make a mess, the younger they are but get better as they become more coordinated. Some kittens pick up on it early (4wks) and some wait until they are a little older (5wks) though by 6wks they should all be eating vigorously on their own. By 5wks of age I kept a small, rounded dry kitten kibble available with separate water and would feed canned food meals twice a day. 
I *think* this is what I used:







_I'm having trouble remembering, but I think this is what the bag looked like that I purchased._
If they need bottle supplementation that may be a little harder. I found the Pet-Ag bottles and nipples were very kitten-friendly. I used sharp scissors to cut a tiny "x" in the end of the nipple so they could nurse easily. The 'x' has to be tiny because if it is too big they can suck too much liquid out at once.

Best of luck, and I agree with you about the vet needing to be kicked. At least it seems the staff are aware of the problem and they can prevent that from happening again. You did good.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

They are about three weeks old right now, so they'd only be about six weeks old then. And yes, just the mother will be spayed, but the babies will be put on the schedule for when they are old enough. They plan their surgery schedule like months out I guess.

I've noticed that Lina, the runt, shows the most interest in her Momma's wet and dry food, and the first to show an interest in drinking water. The others are indifferent to anything else. I'm worried about weaning them and transitioning them. I'm worried they will be like Screamer and not eat well. :|


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't worry, they won't starve themselves. :wink It sometimes takes them getting 'hungry' before they become very interested in the food, but because Mamma isn't producing well I suspect they will transition fairly easily. Just keep the food available and watch them closely (_the ones who aren't eating or drinking great_) for dehydration and supplement with pedialyte until they do get hungry enough to eat on their own.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

So the boy and I just spent a hilarious half an hour trying to bottle feed them and between the seven they drank half a bottle which is the best they have done so far. I asked the shelter vet today if there was a softer teat I could try and she just looked at me and went "well what we gave you should be fine. I've certainly never had a problem getting any of the kittens to drink from it." (Hate this woman) 

The kittens mouth pretty hard (they like to chew on my fingers after they get done feeding) and they still have a hard time getting milk out. I'm afraid to cut the hole too big. The bottles don't drip when upside down, but will if you squeeze on the sides a little. 

Bottle feeding is getting more hilarious though. I ended up at one point with Thumbelina on one shoulder, Aurora on the other, and Cinder and Ella in my lap. My boyfriend was getting mobbed by Rump, and the two grays/blues whom I've decided to call Finn (after Finn Mac Cumhaill in Celtic mythology) and Loki (from Norse Mythology). 

They're not -quite- fairy tale names, but men are so rarely named in fairy tales.

But it has been strongly suggested to me to go with Jiminy from pinocchio. Which is also cute. 
Suggestions! Remember this is for the two blue/Grey ones.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Vets are like human doctors. There are good ones and worthless ones. Id like to see the vet drop kicked out of a job there. Its one thing to make an honest mistake. Its another to be lieing! Esp when animals lives are at stake. Im sure she knows because you were proactive on behalf of the kittens and Screamer is why she got found out. She will probably continue to treat you like crap.

Here is another food suggestion also for the kittens in dry food. 
They are small bite size pieces for the little guys! We use it with our kittens.
Royal Canin Baby Cat 34










In our area the rule of thumb for S/N kittens is when they reach 3 lbs.


I dont know if you have a say in this. But when we have a mom cat spayed esp if they are young ones we do NOT give them their vacinations then (unless they are feral and going back out) We wait a couple weeks and give vacinations then wait a week and give the rabies shot. Weve found its too hard on their recovery and better to wait. For some reason weve had some adverse reactions to Rabies shots lately too


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Here is another food suggestion also for the kittens in dry food.
> They are small bite size pieces for the little guys! We use it with our kittens.
> Royal Canin Baby Cat 34


This is what I fed Star and Lucky when they were kittens. They loved it! And you can see how well they turned out...they're in my siggy. They'll be five years old on June 9th. :luv :luv :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey! That Baby Cat looks awesome and I'm sure the pet store near me carries it. I'll give that a try for my next foster kittens.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I cant beleive more cat food companies dont have the tiny 
bite size nuggets. The food is not cheap either! At kitten season
we usually have to search for it. Im sure every rescue in town is
buying Petsmart out of it! :? I usually take all they have 
on the shelves when I find it!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah I work at a grocery store named Meijer and we don't carry -any- kitten food besides dry stuff like Purina that has giant pieces. No wet food, no small bites, nada. But do we have everything puppy? OF COURSE. 
I mean, I love dogs, and have had a dog my entire life, but it seems a little lopsided when you have four aisles devoted to dogs and only one devoted to cats. 

They are eating more from the bottle and some are starting to get the hint about sucking on it, but most of them just want to chew, and try to shove the whole teat in their mouths. 

Oh. Momma has blackish stuff around her nipples. Is it blood or something? I noticed the babies are starting to chew really hard and it feels like they might be getting their teeth. Are they hurting mom? Also, her butt randomly bleeds. She can't be in heat already can she? Or is something wrong? They dewormed her, and I noticed long thin stringy worms in her poo, so I am assuming it worked and she is pooping out the dead worms, but I don't know if that's accurate or not.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like the de-wormer worked. Maybe the blood is residual from the worms but it *is* possible she could be in season. Cats can come into season as soon as 2 days after birthing. I don't know about the teat-black-stuff. Could it be from the moisture and maybe dust drying at the damp edges of the nursing area? You might have to ask your vet. For the bottle kittens, I would *very* lightly squeeze-pulse the bottle so they didn't have to work so hard to get the milk. After they caught on I didn't have to assist them by squeezing and they'd nurse by themselves. 
_I must caution you to be *very* careful as if you squeeze too firmly you can deliver too much milk and harm the kitten through aspiration._


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Ohmygod! =D Everyone kept telling me that when kittens nurse their ears tick back and forth and supposedly it's the cutest thing ever. I was bummed because none of the kittens do that...that is until this morning! I walked in the bathroom and there they were, all ticking back and forth in unison. I agree: Cutest thing ever! 

The kittens and I are trying to get the bottle thing down, and most of them behave. It's mainly Cinder, Ella, and Lina who like to eat the bottle.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im not a natural at bottle or syringe feeding. It takes practise. The tip by Hiedi was good. Its so much fun with kittens. Be sure and keep picking them up a lot and handling them.

Ive never seen the black around teets. That is some thing your vet should definitely look at right away. Id hate to think if it was an infection or from bitting. Are they going to give her a second round of deworming. Poor momma cat. She should be gaining more weight with the worms gone. Keep us posted.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Good news finally! All of the babes gained quite a lot of weight. 

Lina is now up from 5oz to 8 oz. 
Cinder is also up from 6oz to 8 oz. 
Ella reached 9 oz. 
Aurora, Grey 2, and Rump reached 10 oz. 
Grey 1 now weighs 13 oz! 

Also, I decided I don't really like Finn and Loki so the two boys still need names.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! 
Can you call one Rumple and another Stiltskin?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Treblyk said:


> Good news finally! All of the babes gained quite a lot of weight.
> 
> Lina is now up from 5oz to 8 oz.
> Cinder is also up from 6oz to 8 oz.
> ...



Good job to both the moms! :wink:


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Yay!
> Can you call one Rumple and another Stiltskin?



Rumpelstiltskin is already used by the male tiger. We just shorten it to Rump. (I promised my sister I would name one that) 

Jiminy?
Gepetto?
Eric (little mermaid) 
Philip (Sleeping beauty) 
or any other? 

Also, I hope you guys arent sick of pictures yet, so here are some more:


Bottle feeding is very difficult when all seven decide to swarm you at once. 

They look like little meerkats. 

Lina

Kitten on the boyfriend

The sisters Cinder and Thumbelina


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Piper for one of the boys maybe? As in the Pied Piper of Hamelin.

Or Hans and Christian, as in Hans Christian Anderson.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Those pictures were ADORABLE! I really enjoyed them.
All the kittens look great and developing nicely.
Now I have kitten fever!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Aaaaaaawwwweeeeee! *sigh* I loved the kitten-on-the-boyfriend photo; so sweet! ...and that lap-full of kittens, I think I'd simply swoon to have such cuteness on me like that! 

Flotsam and Jetsam from the Little Mermaid? I know they were evil eels, but the names were kinda cute in a cheeky way.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I want that one, and that one, and that one. Oh, who is kidding? I would take them all if I could.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're all tempting, but I miss Blueberry, so I'll take that little pointed baby! :luv


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh bottle feeding. Such an adventure in patience. 

Also, glad you guys all like them. ^_^ 

Also Piper and Grimm (like the brothers grim) might be cute. As well as flotsam and jetsam.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

I haven't had any kittens that small (the youngest I've ever taken in was 4 weeks) but I wanted to say good luck and thank you for the good work! The shelter called me a few weeks ago to take in a couple of litters (one of dogs one of cats) but unfortunately one was right before the accident (the day before we left to go on vacation) and the other was right after so I had to turn them down for the moment


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just found this last night while cruising Best Friends site. It might be too little too late but they did talk briefly about the bottle feeding and nipples. Its just a good all around primer on kittens. Wish I had come across it sooner for you.

http://www.bestfriends.org/nomorehomelesspets/pdf/FeedingBottleBabies.pdf

P&R hope you have a swift recovery. Glad you and your animals are OK.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

is it okay for lina to be eating dry food. she watches Mom cat and when mom cat goes to eat, lina does too, and she tries to chew on the food. Im worried she'll choke.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you have the little pieces from the Royal Canin baby cat 34 dry food 
then it isnt an issue. I let the mom eat that too Its OK for them to nibble 
on the dry. I keep the wet as their major meal. 

Here is a great picture of all my tabby kittens in my garage 
at feeding time. I had 12 kittens and a few adult fosters so this was 
my solution with the round dish to get as many fed at one time 
without a million bowls to put down, take away, wash. Theyve all 
been adopted and in happy homes!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats such a great idea. Lately I have to feed them one at a time, by taking them out of their little run so they don't all swarm me. Today we tried drinking from a spoon. They all wanted to chew on the spoon before they figure out how to lap at it with their tongues. Most of them figured it out. I'm hoping to start moving them towards drinking from a bowl and then starting to mix in the wet food and go from there. 

Hilariously enough though, my boyfriend and I created these barricades at the end of the hallway so we can open the bathroom door and let them run around and explore. They are all getting rather proficient at running so we figure exercise is nice, and it gives Momma a little breather because she can get up and roam too. However, the kittens are apparently learning how to climb because they are figuring out the barricade! I looked over and three of them were sitting on top of it, just happily meowing. Eventually Hades, my cat, sat on top of the barricade, and if the kittens would climb more than an inch or so, he would swat them off. 

That is until he started -helping- them! I watched him jump down, scruff a kitten, and carry the kitten over the barricade, put it on the floor, and then go get more of them. I was shocked. Normally Hades doesn't interact with other animals, especially babies, because they scare him. But apparently that's changed! Momma didn't even spaz either, which was also amazing.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is too funny. Hades is in on it. Hes Uncle Hades now! 
Hes showing them the ropes!
Im impressed how well he and the mom and kittens have blended. 
That must warm your heart.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That sounded so sweet! Our Louie-cat *loves* kittens. He is my 'uncle-cat' for the orphans and he helps me care for them when they are bottle-babies. When I bottle fed, I placed everyone in the bathtub and sat on the edge, nursing one at a time. The other babies cried and tried to scrabble to me but they couldn't jump or climb up the smooth sides of the tub. _This is when Lou would help the most, as he would come in to see what the ruckus was and distract the ones in the tub from me._ When they were big enough to jump and put claws into my jeans as I sat on the edge, it was when they were older and ready to transition to eating on their own without the bottle.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Mom is starting to abandon her babies more and more, which might be her weaning them since they all have their teeth now. She will let them feed for like two minutes, and then she will stand up and just walk away. She shoves them out of the way to get to their dry and wet food. I've been trying to feed them more, and Lina especially has taken to the little kitten bites, but I dunno. Her behaviour is very abnormal. I thought her "Momma=ness" would last longer than three and a half weeks.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have been watching a puppy cam over the past four weeks and have seen the same kind of thing there. Momma is very rarely with the pups to feed them now. She'll come in and do it for a little bit, but then she leaves them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She may be a new mom or realizes she doesnt have a lot of milk also. 

Mine usually are about 6 weeks when she left them a lot. But each cat is different. 

The silver lining is when you have to separate her to dry up will be easier if the kittens are not nursing much. Then afterwards she has to be separated while she recovers from the spay and cant be with them since they will try to nurse her.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

The babies' meows all sound a little different. Not sick, but. Different. I wonder if maybe they are just changing since they are getting older, or if they are sick. We've stepped up feedings and we've introduced dry food which they all seem to love. Most are okay with lapping up milk, but don't prefer it. 

Hmm. Curious and curiouser. I guess i'm going to keep on an eye on them for another day or so and see if their meows are something to worry about.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

so the babies quest to maim eachother continues. Piper hooked Lina in the mouth with his claws the other day and today Grimm ripped the skin off from around Aurora's right eye. It was pretty gross. But called the vet, put some neosporin on it, and she's in isolation until a vet visit in the morning. All of their wrestling is getting them in trouble. xD


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_horrified_* My God, they're mangling each other! :yikes I've never had kittens cause so much damage to each other. What little terrors they must be, and can you imagine them in a few weeks when they are much more mobile! You better take steps to protect yourself! I think you're gonna be in for a wild ride! :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you clip their nails a bit? Might help. Trust me, they will still climb 
but they just wont have the needle sharp points! rcat


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Currently I am trying to build them a little cardboard enclosure because we have got to get them out of the bathroom. We can't even use it without being attacked by the beasts. You're in there for longer than three seconds and they swarm you. I'm scared to clip their claws because I don't want to hurt them (I'm too chicken to even clip my big cat's claws), but I'll have to soon. Aurora seems to be doing fine though. She's active, very vocal, and just playful. I spent most of last night with her since she was isolated. Well, actually, she spent about three hours passed out on my hip, and would growl every time I tried to move. xD

I'm hoping the enclosure will be enough of a change of scenery that they will calm down for even a little bit.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

When the kids were little my hubby made a cardboard condo for them and they loved it. If you could give them a scratcher that might help the long nails.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a cat savy friend who could come over and show you how to clip the tips of their nails. We use small toe nail clippers. Kittens are a bit wigglely so it takes a bit of patience but it would help with the razor sharp nails!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've found it is easiest to medicate or toenail clip when the kitties are sleepy. Don't do it when they are fully asleep, in case you startle them and they wake up clawing ... I would give them a firm/gentle pet to sort of wake them and let them know I was near and then I'd either pop the medication in their eye or syringe the meds in and walk away. They'd come fully awake and look around but all they'd see was me walking away and wouldn't know where the med came from. With nail clipping, you can gently handle their paws to extend a claw at a time and clip as many as you can, keeping track of which paws/claws you've done in case you can't do all of them at one time.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

So I have a disturbing update. 

Mom and Hades have been getting along okay since like the second week. Today she has viciously, and I mean -viscously-, attacked him twice! I dont want to keep her locked up all of the time, nor him, but I can't have her potentially hurting him. 

Is it possible she might be in heat and thats making her violent?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Who is Hades, again? If Hades isn't one of her kittens, she could be in season or she could simply be protective of her litter. I do not allow any cats to have contact with a mamma cat while she is nursing her litter. In fact, I didn't introduce Shadow to the rest of our cats until after her litter had been weaned and taken to the Adoption Facility and she had been spayed. 
Mother-hormones are some serious ju-ju! 8O


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Hades is my gentle giant of a cat. Momma has completely stopped nursing her litter and barely interacts with them at all. even when in the same room, she ignores them. We have taken over all grooming and feeding due to her attitude. The only time she interacts with her kittens is to bat at them and push them away from her when they get too close. She doesn't hurt them, but makes it known she doesn't want them around. 

Due to this, we allow her to roam the house when Matthew and I are home (when we are gone she and the babes are kept in a separate room). She and Hades have been fine for a while, but apparently him sleeping in his cat cube was bothersome to her. He was curled up inside of his pink fabric cube, and she went in there with him and started attacking him. The second time, he was sleeping under the coffee table. Both times, he has been on the opposite side of the house from her Kittens and sleeping. 

As for a kitten update: 

All of them weigh between 13 oz and 1 pound. They are the most active little critters in the world. They run, jump, wrestle, get into places they are not suppose to, and most (painfully) of all, they have learned to climb. Also, they have all successfully been using the litter box. One or two still have accidents right outside the box, but other than that they are using it for both urine and poo. They have been weaned to dry food and have started in on wet food as well, with a little bit of KMR mixed in. To accommodate all seven kittens, they have two water dishes and four food dishes. It's set up almost like a trough for them to eat at. 

They are getting so big!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

> It's set up almost like a trough for them to eat at.


 :lol: :lol: 

It's so much fun to have them, but pity anything they can climb...like your legs! 8O


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any recent photos!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I will post some pictures later today. They kids are so big! they are supposed to be 2 pounds by Monday, but some of them aren't going to make it to that weight by then. 

Kittens who have homes already:
Thumbelina the runt
Aurora the Meezer cat
Cinder the Tiger
Ella the Tiger. 

My three little boys Piper, Grimm, and Rumplestiltskin still need homes though. One of my friends really wants Grimm, but his dad hates cats, My sister is in love with Rump, but is having a baby in six weeks and doesn't have the room for a litterbox. Poor little Piper hasn't had any interest in him though. My friends want Mom Cat as well, but they already have three cats so dont think they will be able to get her. 

But yeah. Monday might be my last day with some of the ones who reach two pounds!  

Also, Lina has a serious Mommy Complex when it comes to me. She follows me everywhere, she starts purring when she hears my voice or sees me, and I'll admit, I love her so much that I probably contribute to it. I really wish I could keep her but my fiance tells me no. As of right now, I would love to take her and have my manager at work (who is the one set to adopt her right now) take one of the boys since she doesn't care which kitten she adopts. When I took Lina to a friend's house to see if she would fit there (before my manager said she would take her), she was very skittish, and wouldn't leave me at all. Cinder fit right in, explored and everything, but Lina just wasn't adjusting. 

It makes me sad to think that maybe she wont do well in another home.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Its so hard to think of them going off to their new lives. You have given them a tremdendous start, however! 

You could do what my husband did to me when we fostered a litter of kittens of 4 (one later died). We brought two of them to the shelter to be put up for adoption and were keeping the other two. The next day I came home from shopping and we were back to 4 kittens. He went to the shelter and couldn't stand seeing them in the cage, so they came back home. When I said something about them coming back he just looked at me and said "They are staying" :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Leazie said:


> You could do what my husband did to me when we fostered a litter of kittens of 4 (one later died). We brought two of them to the shelter to be put up for adoption and were keeping the other two. The next day I came home from shopping and we were back to 4 kittens. He went to the shelter and couldn't stand seeing them in the cage, so they came back home. ...he just looked at me and said "They are staying" :lol:


ZOMG 8O I think I :luv your husband, Leazie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Send momma cat with favorite beds or toys, or blankets which helps in the transition. Direct your new homes to Little Big Cat which has articles to help them set up for a new cat and introductions if they have cats or dogs in the house. Tell them they can always call you with questions or concerns. Direct them to cat forum or other helpful site on the internet. 

You made such a difference in these cats lives. Youre giving the people a gift of a well socialized cat or kittens. Its like having a child and getting them ready to go out in the world. Youve made their chances of being in their homes all their lives since they wont have issues. Good job.


http://littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I am so upset with the shelter right now. One of my best friends is adopting Cinder and Ella, the little girl tigers. Well. Thought she was adopting. 

Jess has two animals right now. One is a 14 year old male cat and another is a 10 year old male Irish Setter. Duncan, the setter, is blind, barely moves, and one of the gentlest cat-loving dogs ever. And he will probably die within the next year because his health is just deteriorating and there's nothing really they can do about it. 

What's the problem with this? APPARENTLY because Duncan is not neutered (he's literally gay, and has never even tried to get with a girl dog) the shelter will not allow Jess to adopt Cinder and Ella. WTF. "it's simply not our policy to adopt out to homes that have unfixed pets." So they told Jess to either fix the dog, or she couldn't have the kitten. 

The dog is TEN. He probably wouldn't even survive the surgery, let alone ever heal from it. 

But yeah. The shelter is refusing to give Cinder and Ella an amazing home with a girl who would love on them like you wouldn't believe because her dog isn't fixed. Her cat is fixed, but seriously. Jess's dad is going through a massive divorce right now with their mom who took all of their money, and even their furniture! They don't exactly have several hundred dollars to go fix a dog that is too old to need it. 

I don't get it. I don't freaking understand it at all and will be going to the shelter on Monday to talk to the director because this policy is stupid. STUPID.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

atback I understand that you are upset, especially since you know your friend and her pets so well. I feel if you looked at this logically from the shelter's point-of-view, a POV regarding the plight of companion animal over-population, a plight directly proportional to un-altered pets, you would understand their policy. Policies cover the largest amount of offenses, to cover every eventuality of a problem-area, and don't take into account the exceptions-to-the-rule, like your friend. 

Maybe your intercession for your friend will allow this adoption to go through. Maybe it won't, but the facts are that your friend has an unaltered pet and the agency you are fostering for has a policy about that specific scenario. I foster for the organization, not my friends. If they wished to adopt any of the kittens I was fostering they went through the usual process at the adoption end of things.

Try to keep your head and not get wound up when you inquire about this for your friend, catch more flies with honey than vinegar, and all that.... Good luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I know that the shelter has rules, and I understand that, and honestly, it's not for my friend Jess that I got so upset about it. It's because of Cinder. Cinder is super shy and almost skittish when she is here. But when Jess comes around, she blossoms. I was convinced she was mute because by the fifth week, she still had not purred, meowed, hissed, or anything at all. Cinder made -no- noise. She would cuddle, but not really because she wanted to, and she would rarely explore the way the other kittens do. But not when Jess is around. She meows, although it still sounds really weird, and cuddles, and follows her everywhere, when she is around. Cinder and Ella are almost impossible to tell apart (unless youre me and have been around them nonstop for the last eight and half weeks) but yet, Jess can pick up Cinder without even second guessing. 

Even though technically its against the rules, I took Cinder to Jess' house last week to see if the fit with her dog and other cat would be a good one. I expected Cinder to resist coming out of her kennel and to wig out, but I was dead wrong. She just sauntered out, started exploring and running around, and although she was a little frightened of their dog at first, (the dog was shaking really bad because he was more afraid of her) she eventually warmed up to him. after the first half an hour, they were cuddling together. 

I truly and deeply feel that this -is- the best home for Cinder. Ella loves everyone, so even if she can't go with Jess, I'm sure she would find another home, but Cinder I don't know about. She doesn't open up to anyone but Jess and her father. I would hate to see such an instant bond just thrown away. 

In other news: 

Today is the day I give up some of my babies. Grimm, Piper, and Rumpelstiltskin are all over 2 pounds, and when they go to the shelter today, they will not be coming back home with me. It's killing me to think about how much it might traumatize them to be taken away from the only home they've ever known to be stuffed in some tiny cold metal cage, separated from their brothers and sisters. My god it just seems so lonely. I know this is a good thing, because I know Kittens get adopted quickly, and it opens my home for more animals, but I just...I don't know. This is really hard, and this is only three of them. I mean the girls have homes, minus Cinder and Ella who are in Limbo, but sigh. I don't know. I had nightmares all night about people adopting them only to abuse them or neglect them when they turn into cats. 

The good in this is that because I also am a volunteer at the shelter, I can pretty go in and see my kids until they find new homes whenever I want to.

...I really hope the shelter doesn't change their names though. At least while they are in the shelter. Can you imagine Grimm being known as like. Stripes, or something? 

Also does anyone know what they do if say Aurora and Thumbelina are being potentially adopted out together, but Aurora is the right weight to be spayed, but Lina is not? Do i still keep both of them, or does the shelter keep Aurora and I still keep Lina?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You would have to ask what the shelter policy is about keeping siblings together who can't be s/n together. As for your friend and Cinder ... I think you should relay that information, just as you did here, though maybe say it all occured in your own home, and perhaps the shelter will see how well this match is for Cinder's well-being. 

*is it possible your friend's dog could have not been neutered due to grave risk from a medical issue that would have prevented anesthesia by making the risk too great? A note from a vet could possibly clear that particular issue up with your adoption facility.

I'm leaning with you; I think Cinder has found her match-made-in-heaven.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I still have Momma and all seven kittens. Apparentyl they switched me with another litter and gave away all of the surgery spots for my kids that are over 2 pounds, so I have them for a little longer. They are also going from me to a pet store,which I feel better about. They can't be put down in the pet store. 

Also, they flat out told me No when I asked about waiving their policy. I guess its a board decision or something. Which sucks.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

So I promised I would post some pictures. I have -a lot- to post, but for right now I will post the "It's too **** hot to play" series, aka the "Kittens sleeping on the cold tile kitchen floor" series. I live in Michigan, and we hit 90 degrees the day these were taken. I live in a mobile home, without great ventilation, and it made for a miserable day for not just my fiance and I but for the kids as well. 

Here we go! 

First off we have Piper, one of the little grey boys who first discovered that the kitchen floor was nice and cool. 


Then we have his brother, Grimm, who seems to be the most resistant to the heat, and was trying to convince his siblings to wrestle. They were not enthused. 


Ella could not be awoken, despite Grimm jumping on her at one point. 


Her twin Cinder did awake, and was not impressed by his antics. I thought this was a great shot of her attitude when first awoken.


The last of the little boys, Rumpelstiltskin was interested in the camera lens, but not enough to move from his perch on the cool wood chair. 


After much prodding, Grimm and I managed to get Aurora to wake up enough for me to get a somewhat decent shot of her pretty blue eyes. They are much more brilliant than this, but the lighting was dim. 


And then finally we have Thumbelina. This is my favourite picture, so I saved it for last. The shutter on my camera apparently was loud enough to wake her, and I love the amount of detail I managed to get. Just look at that ridiculously pink nose. 


More to come later!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ohhhhh, Ohhh, they are amazing. I am glad that they are with you for a while longer.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:luv Even though they are getting older...they still *got me* with their Cute! :luv


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

So all of my kids got fixed today. They're eating like they're starving. The little girls and boys are separated and so is Momma. They were all cute and groggy for the first few hours, but now they're running around like lunatics, and not responding to any of my tries to calm them down. Aren't they supposed to rest after being cut on? 

Also, Lina cries when she goes potty now like she's in pain. she hasn't tried to chew on her tummy stitches, but theyre being loud and, being paranoid, I'm worried about them.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Treblyk said:


> ...Lina cries when she goes potty now like she's in pain. she hasn't tried to chew on her tummy stitches, but theyre being loud and, being paranoid, I'm worried about them.


It's hard being a foster-mamma. atback I wonder if she could just be feeling a bit of pain if she strains her abdomen when eliminating? Just keep an eye on her and watch carefully for her to turn withdrawn and depressed, that would be signs of something wrong ... but I also think if something were majorly wrong, it would have cropped up much sooner and very dramatically by now ... so I think you're good. Just monitor her and she how she goes, you'll *know* if she is in distress.
h


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor babies have to go through the big surgery. I hope that they are feeling better this morning.


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

My last two babies leave me tomorrow. 

I AM SO HAPPY! At the last moment I managed to find all of my kids homes. 

Momma Cat went to live with my friends Derik and his boyfriend Cory. 
Ella, now "Sprinkles", lives with my friends Scott and Tracey. 
Aurora now lives with coworkers of mine. 
Piper, now "Maverick", lives with a coworker. 
Rump and Cinder are leaving me tomorrow to go live with their new mom, my friend Andrea and her brother. 
And yes, even Lina and Grimm have homes with one of my managers. 

Its both easier and harder to give them away than I thought. I love them all so much I don't want to give them up, but since they all went to people i know and like, actually handing them over was easy. I get daily updates from everyone.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You were their hero and sent them off to wonderful lives.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Congratulate yourself on a job well done! :luv


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I just want to say again how amazingly wonderful you all are. I never could have done this without your advice!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_Me?!_ No! That was all _YOU_, Baby! *You ROCK!*


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been lurking on this thread, reading with interest but not saying anything because I sure don't know a thing about nurturing kittens. But wow, you've been through a lot and you're an absolute hero. Congrats on doing so much to save these kitties -- and finding them all homes! Talk about a win/win situation. I hope you could visit them once in a while too?


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

I actually visit my faster kids all of the time. I CANT BELIEVE HOW HUGE THEY ARE! =D 

Fostering is such an amazingly rewarding experience. I plan on doing it again soon in a few months so all of you will probably see me around soon!


----------



## Treblyk (Feb 18, 2010)

*Update*

So an update on everyone: 

Lina, now "Callie", is happily living at with Grimm, now "Stevie", at the home of my manager Melanie. Her three kids adore and spoil them. 

Piper, now "Maverick", lives with a coworker. He was living with "Goose" but Goose died due to feline immunodeficiency parasite... Piper was tested and came out negative, so hopefully he stays that way. 

Ella, now "Sprinkles", still lives with my friends Scott and Tracey and their big cat Bela. She is apparently quite the little terror and has endless amounts of fun running up and down their stairs at 3 am. 

Rump and Cinder have kept their names and are still living with Andrea. I have heard they have an affection for sleeping in their litter boxes, and like to ambush her when she comes home from work. 

Aurora is a beast. Unfortunately her owners overfed her, but now she is on a diet. She lives with two other cats and two dogs whom she terrorizes. 

Trinket, aka Momma Cat, is being loved on so much by my friends Cory and Derik. She never has a want for anything, and they treat her like a princess. Recently she had to adjust to having to share their love with a kitten found in the road they have named Dmetri. They're good buds now though. 

I can't believe it has been over eight months since they first came home with me. I love them still so much and will always have a special place in my heart as my first fosters, no matter how heartbreaking it was at times.


----------

